# iPhone 4s problem...



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

When I would make calls sometime the person on the other end couldn't hear me, but I could hear them.  Or I couldn't hear anything and on their end the phone would ring and they would answer, but I couldn't hear.  It was only a problem with I initiated the calls.  It was happening about 50% of the time.  I brought it to the apple store and they ended up replacing it.  So, if you are having this problem, bring the phone in for a new one.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I had the same problem and worked with my cell phone provider for a month before finally going to the Apple store.  They replaced the phone and the problem is gone.  

It was so annoying for that month that my cell phone provider did give me a $50 credit for the inconvenience.  It must be fairly common because they said that two employees had the same problem.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

While I was waiting for my son at the mall today, I overheard a lady telling someone the Apple store just replaced her iPhone due to a speaker issue.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I have learned that if I have a problem with my iPhone that I will go directly to Apple and not waste my time with Verizon....  I figured there were others out there with the same problem and that I wasn't the only one....as Verizon tried to make me believe...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too.  My carrier is AT&T.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I always go directly to the apple store. They are fantastic and have always helped me out right away.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm finding that when I dial directly from my contact list I get no dial tone or connection on my end, however it rings on the recipient's end. It doesn't happen all the time but enough to be a pain. They think it's a hang up call. But when I actually dial the # using the keypad everything works as it should. The apple store is an hour drive. Is this something I should go back & get replaced or is it just a weird, spotty thing?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It sounds similar to my problem.  I'd go to my keypad, then down at the bottom where you can go to recent calls and try to press that to redial my husband.  It would ring on his end but I never heard a thing.  Or I would go into contacts, select a contact and press the number to call them and the same thing happened.

It didn't happen all the time but it did happen a lot and it was a pain.  I sometimes had to call numbers three times before I could get a connection.

It was a 2 hour drive for me to go to my Apple store but when I took it back, they exchanged it immediately and I haven't had any problems since then.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> It sounds similar to my problem. I'd go to my keypad, then down at the bottom where you can go to recent calls and try to press that to redial my husband. It would ring on his end but I never heard a thing. Or I would go into contacts, select a contact and press the number to call them and the same thing happened.
> 
> It didn't happen all the time but it did happen a lot and it was a pain. I sometimes had to call numbers three times before I could get a connection.
> 
> It was a 2 hour drive for me to go to my Apple store but when I took it back, they exchanged it immediately and I haven't had any problems since then.


Geez, SN, good to know I'm not alone in this....I was just playing around dialing numbers from contacts that I knew wouldn't be open and it worked the first time on each one! Maybe I spoke too soon? I don't know, guess I'll see what happens over the next few days & go from there.


----------

